# Co-Masonry and others in Texas?



## A7V (Mar 12, 2009)

Yesterday, while I was searching for other Masonic forums, I ran across one in England that if I hadn't read a lot of thread headings I would have thought was completely legit, comes to find out it was "clandestine" co-masonry.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Co-Freemasonry

I did more research on that site and on the web.  and found that in the USA it is pretty big up around Detroit and Chicago moving up to the NorthEast.   

I even checked out there Grand Lodge homepage and it very professional and makes the organization look a lot larger than it truly is.  

http://www.co-masonry.org/

Has anyone heard of one of  any Co-Masonic Lodges here in Texas?  Are there other "clandestine" lodges here that one should be aware of?


----------



## RJS (Mar 12, 2009)

As a matter of fact I think there is, Blake didn't you post up a link about awhile back?


----------



## RJS (Mar 12, 2009)

here it is, the lodge is St Johns lodge and it is in Gatesville.  Scroll down to about the middle of the page.

http://www.grandlodgeofallengland.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=45&Itemid=56


----------



## A7V (Mar 12, 2009)

RJS said:


> here it is...
> 
> www.grandlodgeofallengland.org



wow, that website is pretty deceiving to someone that is looking to petition and hasn't done their research.  Not so much here in the US since they only have two lodges but certainly in England.    

I couldn't image being a member of one of those two lodges knowing that all the regular Masons in the country won't have anything to do with you once they find out that you are "irregular".    

I haven't read deep into that website but I wouldn't doubt that they claim to have some esoteric secret that makes them more tempting to those that go in for finding out the secrets of the world.


----------



## gortex6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Grand Orient of the USA, (according to the website, one is forming in Killeen)



George Washington Union

Grand Orient of North America

Womens Grand Lodge of Belgium

Le Droit Humain

Memphis Misraim


----------



## A7V (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks gortex,

I really don't get why people join these irregular lodges, do they just not know any better?  Do they think it is "real" Freemasonry?  I can understand the women, they want to be part of something they feel excluded from but do the men feel like they are righting a wrong because they are helping women in Freemasonry?

I have so many questions about this....

Is anyone here really familiar with "irregular" lodges? or can point me to somewhere I can ask questions or read up on them.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Mar 13, 2009)

There was a group that stayed here at the hotel and had their Grand Lodge in our Business Meeting rooms. My manager asked me if I could check the room for accuracy because he knows I am a Mason, but I had to tell him I could not. BTW- they were much MUCH weirder than us regular Masons.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Mar 13, 2009)

I think it was like MW Mount Olive somethin another


----------



## TCShelton (Mar 14, 2009)

A7V said:


> I really don't get why people join these irregular lodges, do they just not know any better?  Do they think it is "real" Freemasonry?



Well, just by reading a few of them, I could see how a non-Christian would be much more comfortable in one of the other organizations, and the fact that some of the others allow women would definitely attract them.  When we look at how "real" Freemasonry in a lot of places has stagnated, it seems natural that some of these "new" groups would pop up.  

I gotta ask, what is your definition of "real" Freemasonry?


----------



## A7V (Mar 14, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> I gotta ask, what is your definition of "real" Freemasonry?



I am not here to argue, that is why I put the real in quotes, as regular masonry is considered by most to be "real".


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 4, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> I gotta ask, what is your definition of "real" Freemasonry?



Another question could be what is the definition of a "cladestine" Lodge?


----------



## A7V (Apr 4, 2009)

blake said:


> Another question could be what is the definition of a "cladestine" Lodge?



Well I don't know what "cladestine" is, but if you mean clandestine here is a nice article from The Masters Jewel.

http://www.mastersjewel.com/masons/mm/MM07.htm


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 5, 2009)

*Laws of the Grand Lodge of Texas, Art. 15.  Clandestine Lodges.  *This Grand Lodge  does not  recognize as  legal or Masonic any  group  or  body of persons working under any character of  charter  in the United  States granted  by any  Grand  Jurisdiction  which has not theretofore applied for and been given recognition by the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Texas, and this Grand Lodge  regards as clandestine  and un-Masonic, any  and all such  groups or bodies of persons,  not affiliated and authorized to work by this Grand Lodge or by such recognized Grand Jurisdiction.


----------



## joyrock (May 2, 2009)

Co-Masons tend twards the esoteric, spirtual and magickal spheres of the Craft. This makes them very different from the more civic focused mainstream.

Also, the work of the Craft is of utmost importance so few if any would care about what others think of them.

When the term "regular" is applied in the fashon it was in this thread it is a misnomer. Regularity is strictly inner-jurisdictional. No Masonic body has any control over another. Masonic orders being sovereign and independent have the right and responsibility to determine for themselves their own standards of regularity.

S&F,


----------



## TCShelton (May 2, 2009)

joyrock said:


> Co-Masons tend twards the esoteric, spirtual and magickal spheres of the Craft. This makes them very different from the more civic focused mainstream.



Sounds like the good stuff.  Thanks Bro. Joyrock.


----------



## joyrock (May 2, 2009)

No problem Brother.


----------



## LRG (May 2, 2009)

joyrock said:


> Co-Masons tend twards the esoteric, spirtual and magickal spheres of the Craft. This makes them very different from the more civic focused mainstream.
> 
> Also, the work of the Craft is of utmost importance so few if any would care about what others think of them.
> 
> ...


May i ask, what or who is your definition of civic mainstream?


----------



## joyrock (May 2, 2009)

LRG said:


> May i ask, what or who is your definition of civic mainstream?



Male only segregated lodges (F&AM, AF&AM, PHA) with an emphasis on fellowship and community (civic) activities.


----------



## LRG (May 2, 2009)

joyrock said:


> Male only segregated lodges (F&AM, AF&AM, PHA) with an emphasis on fellowship and community (civic) activities.


 Thank you for your clarification and judgement. 
We are a Very Proud Brotherhood with spirtual order, a large dedication to fellowship and brotherlylove with a huge workmanship within the GLight.


----------



## joyrock (May 2, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## joyrock (May 2, 2009)

A7V said:


> wow, that website is pretty deceiving to someone that is looking to petition and hasn't done their research.  Not so much here in the US since they only have two lodges but certainly in England.
> 
> I couldn't image being a member of one of those two lodges knowing that all the regular Masons in the country won't have anything to do with you once they find out that you are "irregular".
> 
> I haven't read deep into that website but I wouldn't doubt that they claim to have some esoteric secret that makes them more tempting to those that go in for finding out the secrets of the world.




There is nothing about the GLoAE website that I find the least bit deceptive. They spell out plainly who and what they are. I have had many conversations with their Grand Secretary and while we do not agree on many specifics he is a fine and upright man of honor. 

York Masonry may not be my cup of tea but for those who seek that sort of thing I am glad it is becomming more accessable.

On another not "regularity" is strictly a term that is inner jurisdictional. Seeing how there no Masonic order rules over another the term "irregular" when applied from without is meaningless.

Now, if you state that the GLoAE is not "recognized" that would be correct. 
That may be important to some and not so much to others. My Order is not recognized by the GL of TX either nor do we recognize them. Those facts don't bother me in the slightest.

S&F,


----------



## A7V (May 3, 2009)

joyrock said:


> There is nothing about the GLoAE website that I find the least bit deceptive. They spell out plainly who and what they are. I have had many conversations with their Grand Secretary and while we do not agree on many specifics he is a fine and upright man of honor.
> 
> York Masonry may not be my cup of tea but for those who seek that sort of thing I am glad it is becomming more accessable.
> 
> ...



If you are not recognized then you are "irregular", you can justify it anyway you want, but I will not discuss Masonry with you. 

The Charges of a Freemason published in 1723 say to not associate with uninitiated ‘masons’ and this extends to lodges that have not been ‘legally constituted'.

That is all I have to say.


----------

